# Spypen Xion HELP



## PTsniper (May 2, 2007)

Hello to everyone!
I have problems with my Spypen Xion camera when I try to install it, and I was hoping you guys could help me out.

Ok, my problems:

* I tried to install it on my pc wich has Windows XP, of course, with the new driver available at www.spypen.com , and nothing, my pc just don't recognize it, I can't download the pictures.
* Then, I tried to intall it on my old laptor wich now has Windows 98 (first edition), and I used the driver that camed on the CD and nothing.
* I read the manual instructions and I did everythig exactly like they say so, I just didn't install MGI Photovista.

Questions:

* Do I need an order to intall the programs?
* Do I need to install everything that cames in the CD?


If it's not asking too much, can you tell me how you have installed yours, or maybe make me a tuturial?

Thanks for your time,
PTsniper.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

P.S. This was what I wrote to [email protected] , but I never recieved an answer :

P.S. 2 The warranty is not available anymore.
"Hello.

I'm sending this e-mail to ask you for help with my spypen Xion camera.
My problems:

* when I connect the camera to my pc the Internet shuts down.
* I can't make the photos download from my camera, because the computer doesn't recognize my camera (I suppose)
* Even after I went to your site and downloaded the driver update I can't transfer my photos to my pc.


So please, help me.
Thanks.


PS I send you a picture of my problem.

PS 2 Is it possible that the cable is damaged? It connects perfectly to the camera, and the Internet only goes down after I connect the camera, not the cable."


----------

